# 1st Appointment with IVF Wales



## Seren - Star (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have just been given a date for my first appointment at IVF Wales, could anyone give me an idea of what happens next? 

Thanks


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi seren,

welcome, i am at ivf wales. there is a thread where all ladies having tx at ivf wales chat. i have posted the link below for you. come and join us we are a friendly bunch who help and support each other. everyone will be able to answer your questions. we also have meet ups every month.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

queenie x


----------

